# Your favorite rice brand and storage issues



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think that I am party guilty of derailing this thread so apologies to all!
> 
> All good as I seem to do it all the time.
> 
> ...


Pray for us country folk dealing with the same problems. Our province MGCQ but our small city of SFC La union is in ECQ and liquor bans etc apply......... time to restock smokes and grog before we are thrown into the same basket. 20 kgs of Basmati rice arrived yesterday from Manila, placed in our trusty 60 litre container and the candle to remove all the oxygen,,,,,, rice for another few months without bugs, the dead eggs we don't notice. Walking up and down my beach most days brings exactly the same as walking the same streets in Manila, Sydney or Athens without the tear gas..... Twice in one week.

Think twice before relocating to PI. (PH) certainly has merit but is it any different to any other country and the hurdles thrown up? Same same as we say, get your hands dirty and taste the flavours, I did and survived the cr+p to date.

An observation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> 20 kgs of Basmati rice arrived yesterday from Manila,


 Cant you get good rice from a local rice mill? 


bigpearl said:


> placed in our trusty 60 litre container and the candle to remove all the oxygen,,,,,, rice for another few months without bugs,


 Thats clever


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Pray for us country folk dealing with the same problems. Our province MGCQ but our small city of SFC La union is in ECQ and liquor bans etc apply......... time to restock smokes and grog before we are thrown into the same basket. 20 kgs of Basmati rice arrived yesterday from Manila, placed in our trusty 60 litre container and the candle to remove all the oxygen,,,,,, rice for another few months without bugs, the dead eggs we don't notice. Walking up and down my beach most days brings exactly the same as walking the same streets in Manila, Sydney or Athens without the tear gas..... Twice in one week.
> 
> Think twice before relocating to PI. (PH) certainly has merit but is it any different to any other country and the hurdles thrown up? Same same as we say, get your hands dirty and taste the flavours, I did and survived the cr+p to date.
> 
> ...


Those are some rather impressive treks! I have walked a fair bit in Malate and Makati but the best area to walk is along the glistening shoreline near Roxas Blvd. Reminds one ever so much of the Riviera.

Sadly the only time that I have been to Tondo was for the funeral of one of my employees. I was implored by expat and Filipino alike not to go as it was too dangerous but it was daytime and we were a large party so I wasn't concerned. Now nighttime or alone would have been a different story.

I usually eat brown rice and have found it to have far fewer bugs. Do you recall what brand of basmati that you are buying? May give it a try...

As I rarely drink and don't smoke cigarettes, those restrictions are not troubling. Now the inability to eat a meal inside a restaurant is a rather particular pain because while I enjoy cooking, eating out provides both a nice change of pace and also the opportunity to socialize.

Back on topic here - think thrice and if you find the right partner the Philippines is a completely different country IME. It took me a fair few decades and many partnering attempts (I endured) but I've won out in the end and heartily recommend it! 

YMMV


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Basmati rice locally grown in the Philippines? 60 to 70% comes from India but have never found here locally grown,,,,, a little like a decent cut of beef or a Masarati. Perhaps it's time to get your hands in the mix Lunkan.


 I have tried Basmati rice, but I like a rice type better, which Sweden import from Thaiand, soi I guess grown in Phils too. (I asked te importer wjat rice type name, but they didnt want to tell r didnt know. For many Europeans there is only "rice" type of rice  
I have seen some ttiny rice shops in Phils have several rice types to chose from, so I suppouse a good rice type can be found grown regional in Phils if search some. 



bigpearl said:


> . Perhaps it's time to get your hands in the mix Lunkan.


 If that mean what I believe it mean, thats Shadow quality of coment. Dont you know even not injuried normal foreigners CANT get into Phils now...?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I have tried Basmati rice, but I like a rice type better, which Sweden import from Thaiand, soi I guess grown in Phils too. (I asked te importer wjat rice type name, but they didnt want to tell r didnt know.


In the US the more premium Asian rice is marketed as Jasmine aromatic rice.

I tried the Black (forbidden) rice and it didn't go over well especially when using with any tomato dish.

I really miss the wild rice from I think Minnesota but that's incredibly expensive to buy online and way overpriced here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have just over a hectare of rice, haven't a clue what variety it is. In to even the recent past farmers would swap seed for diversity, assuming they knew what variety their neighbour had just harvested. Now there is more of a tendency to buy direct from a seed merchant. The wife and I tend to eat Basmati and more lately black rice, the mother in law won't look at it because it's different to what she's eaten for the last 80 years. As the wife spent the last 25 years in the UK she eats far less rice, the MIL breakfast dinner and tea.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I have tried Basmati rice, but I like a rice type better, which Sweden import from Thaiand, soi I guess grown in Phils too. (I asked te importer wjat rice type name, but they didnt want to tell r didnt know. For many Europeans there is only "rice" type of rice
> I have seen some ttiny rice shops in Phils have several rice types to chose from, so I suppouse a good rice type can be found grown regional in Phils if search some.
> 
> If that mean what I believe it mean, thats Shadow quality of coment. Dont you know even not injuried normal foreigners CANT get into Phils now...?


Sad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> In the US the more premium Asian rice is marketed as Jasmine aromatic rice.
> 
> I tried the Black (forbidden) rice and it didn't go over well especially when using with any tomato dish.
> 
> I really miss the wild rice from I think Minnesota but that's incredibly expensive to buy online and way overpriced here.


Wild and black rice is much better in cold salads, well cooked in the right dish, your guests will love you, even your MIL/family.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Wild rice is not rice!









Wild Rice Nutrition Review — Is It Good for You?


Wild rice is a whole grain that is believed to have many health benefits. Learn more about wild rice, including its nutrients, benefits and uses.




www.healthline.com





Chuck


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> In the US the more premium Asian rice is marketed as Jasmine aromatic rice.
> 
> I tried the Black (forbidden) rice and it didn't go over well especially when using with any tomato dish.
> 
> I really miss the wild rice from I think Minnesota but that's incredibly expensive to buy online and way overpriced here.


Im like you Mark,dont really care for the black rice. I gave a couple kilos away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jasmine is my favorite from thailand.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Jasmine is my favorite from thailand.


One of our local rice mills does a jasmin like rice, don't really want to by 25 kg to find out.
Quite like the crunchy nutty texture of the black rice with a curry.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Im like you Mark,dont really care for the black rice. I gave a couple kilos away.


My daughter made a dessert out of the black rice mixed with a sweet rice, she mixed in coconut milk and a little brown sugar, it was really good with that grainy black texture.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> One of our local rice mills does a jasmin like rice, don't really want to by 25 kg to find out.
> Quite like the crunchy nutty texture of the black rice with a curry.


Okay I do like curry do I'll give that a try with the black rice.

I tried black rice with a tomato based dish and it didn't go over well.


----------

